# Camera HDD



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have a 60 gb hdd camcorder that doest record properly. I was wondering whether the hard drive could connect to a usb cable that could connect to my computer. Is this possible? The hd is fine but would it work?
Thanks for all advice on how I can achieve this.
Jake


----------

